# What can I do to help my puppy with teething?



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

She's in pain and I hate seeing her like this.. poor baby  
She keeps pawing her face and she is mass chewing. Is there anything I can do to relieve the pain?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I've always used Bonjela infants teething gel with my puppies - it was the advice from vets years back and I've always carried on with it. No idea if it's frowned upon now though!  Just a thin smear when they're really in discomfort from cutting the big teeth at the back.

Also plenty of frozen things to chew and help soothe sore gums - facecloths or teatowels, knotted, soaked in water and then put in the freezer are very good - as are whole frozen carrots or apples. My last couple of pups have had the Kong teething sticks too and they proved very popular - especially with some yoghurt or cream cheese smeared in the grooves and then frozen.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

You could freeze one of her toys she likes to chew on? Then hopefully when she chews on it, it will numb the sore teeth and gums 

Just an idea, hope you find something that works


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

Try wetting a sock, put a smear of peanut butter in the middle and tie a knot around it, then freeze. This worked well for Olly!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Ice cubes are a good call


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> Ice cubes are a good call


I'll second that!.. Rufus loved a bowl of ice cubes when he was teething. Frozen carrot, or banana.. Anything cold!


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Teddy's just started teething too  poor thing. 

Thank you for all the ideas on this thread  ill try the freezer stuff  



Hope shamaya feels better soon xx


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for all of the great ideas  
Going to pinch one of the OHs new socks and put that in the freezer with peanut butter. 
Will get some bonjela in the morning  
It's her bottom right back tooth coming through. I'm guessing they're most painful. 
Will also buy a few ice cube trays and fill them up. 

Thanks again 

&& Good luck with Teddy.  hope he won't be in too much pain!


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> Ice cubes are a good call


I couldn't get Olly near a bl**dy ice cube!! Just ended up with lots of melty puddles on the floor!


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

Pet Services Kent said:


> I couldn't get Olly near a bl**dy ice cube!! Just ended up with lots of melty puddles on the floor!


OHs parents had an ice cube machine built in with their fridge freezer. Shamaya loved having ice cubes over christmas. However, there too were lots of puddles


----------

